# Sigma Finally Ready to Enter the Cinema Lens Market?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 27, 2016)

```
There are a <a href="http://photorumors.com/2016/06/27/sigma-is-rumored-to-start-its-own-line-of-cinema-lenses/">few reports out there</a> that Sigma will finally enter the cinema lens market, and we could see some kind of announcement ahead of Photokina in September.</p>
<p>The <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-to-enter-the-world-of-cinema-lenses/">subject came up back in July 2014</a> in an interview with Sigma CEO Kazuto Yamaki, who gave the standard “no comment”, which is generally a confirmation of sorts.</p>
<p>Photokina does seem like an odd place to announce a new line of cinema lenses, however we could get a development announcement of sorts and then the big splash could come in April at NAB.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## pierlux (Jun 27, 2016)

Lots of rumors from Sigma lately. Unfortunately, not so many from Canon...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 27, 2016)

The timing is not odd at all. Three days before Photokina is Cinec in Munich home town to Arri and a perfect opportunity to capture the largest rental houses from the US & Europe.


----------



## CanonGuy (Jun 27, 2016)

pierlux said:


> Lots of rumors from Sigma lately. Unfortunately, not so many from Canon...



Canon is busy marketing their 'videographer's kit' with 18-135 lens and feeding their fan boys DPAF (that's the only thing I see their fan boys mentioning in last 2 years lolz).


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 28, 2016)

Having the main subject out of focus most of the time will be so very artistic!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 28, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Having the main subject out of focus most of the time will be so very artistic!



Cinema lenses are usually manual focus, so if its out of focus, the issue is with your focus puller.


----------



## CanonGuy (Jun 28, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Having the main subject out of focus most of the time will be so very artistic!



1. probably these will be manual focus lenses.
2. I own 50 and 35 art, don't get a single out of focus image ever. just check out the lens before you buy, it isn't that hard.


----------



## kirbyzhou (Jun 28, 2016)

Cinema Lens go die, we need new 12-24, 24-70


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Having the main subject out of focus most of the time will be so very artistic!


Cine lenses are manual focus so you should get your eyes checked if you cannot nail focus manually. Also I have been using Sigma 180mm macro quite a lot and I dont have any issues with that macro lens as well missing focus.


----------



## chmteacher (Jun 28, 2016)

#0wned



CanonGuy said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Having the main subject out of focus most of the time will be so very artistic!
> ...


----------

